# Huge Sale at ThePaintStore.com!



## ThePaintStore (Dec 9, 2006)

*Drop Cloth Sale at ThePaintStore.com, Last Day!*

We are offering all ContractorTalk members a 5% Discount off our wholesale prices from now through April 31st. Use Coupon Code: *April5* at checkout (Minimum $50 order). Thanks for all of your support and positive feedback!

Use this link: http://www.ThePaintStore.com/?Click=140

ThePaintStore.com


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

BTW, just wanted to post a reminder before we get a bunch of retailers posting here. 

ThePaintStore.com is a paid sponsor of ContractorTalk.com and has permission to do this.

Thanks.


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

Is me or did some of the prices have a drastic increase? Example: 4x 12 runners


----------



## MakDeco (Jan 17, 2007)

boman47k said:


> Is me or did some of the prices have a drastic increase? Example: 4x 12 runners


6.85? was it lower?


----------



## ThePaintStore (Dec 9, 2006)

boman47k said:


> Is me or did some of the prices have a drastic increase? Example: 4x 12 runners


In response to your comment. They were on a grand opening promo for $5.95 they are now $6.85 that's a .90 cent increase. I wouldn't consider that a drastic increase. When you sell at wholesale, there isn't much room to change pricing. That is still well below retail prices for a first quality, heavy duty, American made canvas drop cloth.


----------



## Brushslingers (Jul 28, 2006)

Last time I bought a cheapo canvas drop runner it was 12.. heh...


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

ThePaintStore said:


> In response to your comment. They were on a grand opening promo for $5.95 they are now $6.85 that's a .90 cent increase. I wouldn't consider that a drastic increase. When you sell at wholesale, there isn't much room to change pricing. That is still well below retail prices for a first quality, heavy duty, American made canvas drop cloth.


I'll attest to the quality, I purchased 3 or 4 of them and they are holding up well. I need to place another order since my subs like to hold onto them.


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

ThePaintStore said:


> In response to your comment. They were on a grand opening promo for $5.95 they are now $6.85 that's a .90 cent increase. I wouldn't consider that a drastic increase. When you sell at wholesale, there isn't much room to change pricing. That is still well below retail prices for a first quality, heavy duty, American made canvas drop cloth.


 
Point well taken on the promo. I was thinking someone had asked about it being promo prices, and I never did see the answer. I knew 5 was in my mind for some reason. I agree they still seem like a bargain. I plan to order some soon.


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

Brushslingers said:


> Last time I bought a cheapo canvas drop runner it was 12.. heh...


I do not like the canvas, without the butyl backing they leak through.
Now if you want to talk about a good deal, i was in Costco last week and they had 9x12 canvas with the butyl backing for 9.99. I could'nt believe it had get 10. Same exact packaging that i see in SW


----------



## Humble Abode (Mar 19, 2005)

Workaholic said:


> I do not like the canvas, without the butyl backing they leak through.
> Now if you want to talk about a good deal, i was in Costco last week and they had 9x12 canvas with the butyl backing for 9.99. I could'nt believe it had get 10. Same exact packaging that i see in SW


I hate that backing, after about three jobs (exteriors) it falls to pieces. I have never once had paint leak through a high quality canvas runner. I even kicked over a bucket (about 1/3rd gallon) of dark red paint in a stairwell we were doing, I just wrapped up the runner and threw it away. Not a drop went through even in the few minutes it took me to get it out of the house.


----------



## DeanV (Feb 20, 2006)

I have only had paint go through a canvas drop once, black oil satin impervo in my own house luckily over carpet we wanted to replace eventually (ended up replaced sooner!)


----------



## Joewho (Sep 20, 2006)

I like heavy, not butyl drops too.

The butyl drops will cause me to get complacent and not pay attention to what gets spilled.

But, the Paintstore has really good prices and seems to be a good source for it's products. I imagine they need to keep a high stock of certain products to maintain the prices.


----------



## ThePaintStore (Dec 9, 2006)

Canvas will last much longer than the butyl drops. The butyl tends to fall apart after a while. Heat can adversly affect the butyl if you keep them in your van for long periods of time.


----------



## PaintPro (Dec 7, 2006)

I use canvas all the time, much better.


----------



## KellyPainting (May 30, 2006)

I've only had paint spill thru a drop twice myself
once when a can fell over... and second when i
found out I wasn't getting paid.


----------



## KellyPainting (May 30, 2006)

*Dear Paint Store,*

Hey Paint Store! nice to have you in our little world...

Do you ever come across the 3m sanding sponge with the tapered edge
that comes to a point? They are good for sanding close to trim and such,
I use them allot. I pay almost $5 at places.

It would also be great to have a special checkout code just for us.....
you know like type "splatter" and get 5% off.....?


----------



## ThePaintStore (Dec 9, 2006)

*Secret Sale*



KellyPainting said:


> Hey Paint Store! nice to have you in our little world...
> 
> Do you ever come across the 3m sanding sponge with the tapered edge
> that comes to a point? They are good for sanding close to trim and such,
> ...


 
Ok, lets see who's paying attention. In response to Kelly Painting's request, Use coupon code SPLATTER and receive $5.00 off of your order of at least 50.00 on all Corona paint brushes from now through Monday April 9th.:clap: Use this link: http://www.thepaintstore.com/Corona_s/35.htm&Click=140


----------



## WHODAMAN007 (Oct 3, 2006)

I was at the home cheapo yesterday and saw a paint pan with teflon,,[like the frying pan] so you wouldn't have to use insert cover ,after the paint drys you just peel it off.Hmmmm ,i not sure how it work,does it all come off ?,,,, any body see this yet?


----------



## Joewho (Sep 20, 2006)

WHODAMAN007 said:


> I was at the home cheapo yesterday and saw a paint pan with teflon,,[like the frying pan] so you wouldn't have to use insert cover ,after the paint drys you just peel it off.Hmmmm ,i not sure how it work,does it all come off ?,,,, any body see this yet?


I haven't heard anything about it, but am interested.

Why don't you start a new thread about this?


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

ThePaintStore said:


> Ok, lets see who's paying attention. In response to Kelly Painting's request, Use coupon code SPLATTER and receive $5.00 off of your order of at least 50.00 on all Corona paint brushes from now through Monday April 9th.:clap: Use this link: http://www.thepaintstore.com/Corona_s/35.htm&Click=140


LOL i was paying attention but do not need any brushes now.But to every one else:thumbup: 


WHODAMAN007 said:


> I was at the home cheapo yesterday and saw a paint pan with teflon,,[like the frying pan] so you wouldn't have to use insert cover ,after the paint drys you just peel it off.Hmmmm ,i not sure how it work,does it all come off ?,,,, any body see this yet?


I have not, yet it is an interesting idea. The only problem is that unless i am using a 18" i am rolling out of a five bucket.


----------



## KellyPainting (May 30, 2006)

Wow, you just won me over..... I will buy from you soon.
Thank you!


----------



## MakDeco (Jan 17, 2007)

Too bad don't need brushes either, but could use some rollers !


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

MakDeco said:


> Too bad don't need brushes either, but could use some rollers !


Mak, you ever get a chance to try that pip you got?


----------



## MakDeco (Jan 17, 2007)

Yes I have matter of fact. I don't care for inside but i think it will great for when I start brushing all the cedar house we have lined up once the weather acts like it should. Still in the 30's here Chicago.

I also tried last week and like it was an Purdy Elasco? anyone ever here of the that one?


----------



## ThePaintStore (Dec 9, 2006)

*Canvas Drop Sale*

Thanks to all who took advantage of the Corona Weekend Sale. (The brush, not the beer)

This week until Friday, use Coupon Code *OOPS *and receive a *5% DISCOUNT *off of all Heavy Duty Canvas Drop Cloths. Stock-up now for the season! 

Use this link: https://www.thepaintstore.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=M412C&Click=158


----------



## KellyPainting (May 30, 2006)

Hey.... I thought I was inventing the codes !!!!!!




http://www.contractortalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5168&stc=1&d=1176234953
9.gif


----------



## ThePaintStore (Dec 9, 2006)

KellyPainting said:


> Hey.... I thought I was inventing the codes !!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ok, you were our inspiration for OOPS. Have to give credit where credit is due.


----------



## ThePaintStore (Dec 9, 2006)

ThePaintStore said:


> Thanks to all who took advantage of the Corona Weekend Sale. (The brush, not the beer)
> 
> This week until Friday, use Coupon Code *OOPS *and receive a *5% DISCOUNT *off of all Heavy Duty Canvas Drop Cloths. Stock-up now for the season!
> 
> Use this link: https://www.thepaintstore.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=M412C&Click=158https://www.thepaintstore.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=M412C&Click=158https://www.thepaintstore.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=M412C&Click=158https://www.thepaintstore.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=M412C&Click=158https://www.thepaintstore.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=M412C&Click=158https://www.thepaintstore.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=M412C&Click=158


We have extended this sale through the weekend. Now valid through Monday April 16th!
Have a great weekend!


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

MakDeco said:


> Yes I have matter of fact. I don't care for inside but i think it will great for when I start brushing all the cedar house we have lined up once the weather acts like it should. Still in the 30's here Chicago.
> 
> I also tried last week and like it was an Purdy Elasco? anyone ever here of the that one?


Have heard of them but have not bought one. Let me know how well that elasco is.
So i did not hijack the thread, 2 more days to get your drops. lol


----------



## MakDeco (Jan 17, 2007)

Hey Sean, I like the elasco, works like a XL -Bow but the tip narrows down towards the top like a rattail. interesting I thought.


----------



## Richard (May 21, 2006)

MakDeco said:


> for when I start brushing all the cedar house we have lined up once the weather acts like it should. Still in the 30's here Chicago.


you sound like me...lol-I'm itching to get outside and get a frickin' tan again

you guys are getting nailed right about now with snow, huh? We're getting the rain from that same storm sometime soon


----------



## ThePaintStore (Dec 9, 2006)

Paintguy26 said:


> you sound like me...lol-I'm itching to get outside and get a frickin' tan again
> 
> you guys are getting nailed right about now with snow, huh? We're getting the rain from that same storm sometime soon


...


----------



## Same Old (Mar 9, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> I do not like the canvas, without the butyl backing they leak through.


As I used to tell green painters "It's called a _drop_ cloth not a _spill_ cloth"


----------



## ThePaintStore (Dec 9, 2006)

I have had some of you ask for Corona Excalibur and Corona Tacoma brushes. We have added them to the site this week and are now in stock. Thank you all for your continued input and suggestions. For the contractor who asked me for the Thumb Pivit, please get in touch with me, I am sorry but I accidentally erased your email.:bangin: 

ThePaintStore.com


----------



## MakDeco (Jan 17, 2007)

just a reminder April's almost over as will be the 5% off. I just placed an ordered.


----------



## ThePaintStore (Dec 9, 2006)

Just a reminder, today is the last day to SAVE an additional 5% off your order at ThePaintStore.com. Use the coupon code *APRIL5 *at checkout.:thumbsup:


----------



## ThePaintStore (Dec 9, 2006)

*Wooster Super Fab 3/4 Blowout Sale!*

We have an overstock of *WOOSTER SUPER-FAB 9"x3/4"* Covers. We are going to offer ContractorTalk/PaintTalk members an unbelievable price on case packs (12 covers). *While supplies last!* *$30.00* *per case*, thats $2.50 a cover. Try to beat that! But only while supplies last. You must use the box item number when placing your order WR241-BOX, the each pack won't work. Use COUPON CODE *CCSF* at checkout to get the special price. Remember, this is only while supplies last so order soon! Thanks for all of your support.

Link to Super-Fab: http://www.thepaintstore.com/Wooster_Super_Fab_Premium_Roller_Cover_9_p/wr239.htm


----------



## HUDSONVALLEYEXT (Aug 29, 2006)

I ordered tarps last week. Some are good quality some are crap what is the deal with that?


----------



## bigchaz (Jun 17, 2006)

HUDSONVALLEYEXT said:


> I ordered tarps last week. Some are good quality some are crap what is the deal with that?


You should probably try contacting the company at their website and discuss the issue with them


----------



## ThePaintStore (Dec 9, 2006)

HUDSONVALLEYEXT said:


> I ordered tarps last week. Some are good quality some are crap what is the deal with that?


I am sorry you are not satisfied with your order. Please contact us directly and let us know the nature of the problem so we can correct it for you. [email protected] We only stock 8oz Heavy Duty Canvas drops made in the USA, and they are one of our top sellers. If it is a quality issue associated with a particular batch, I need to know about it.

Richard
ThePaintStore.com

and don't forget...

We have an overstock of *WOOSTER SUPER-FAB 9"x3/4"* Covers. We are going to offer ContractorTalk/PaintTalk members an unbelievable price on case packs (12 covers). *While supplies last!* *$30.00* *per case*, thats $2.50 a cover. Try to beat that! But only while supplies last. You must use the box item number when placing your order WR241-BOX, the each pack won't work. Use COUPON CODE *CCSF* at checkout to get the special price. Remember, this is only while supplies last so order soon! Thanks for all of your support.

Link to Super-Fab: http://www.thepaintstore.com/Wooster..._9_p/wr239.htm


----------

